# Fox Farms Ocean Forrest?



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

Has anyone used Fox Farms Ocean Forrest Potting soil in their aquarium? I would prefer to use that over Miracle Grow based on experience with my herbs and vegetables. :hihi:


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

It has a lot of perlite, way more than your typical store bought brand. It can sometimes be a little hot for some plants if left undiluted with other mixes, not sure how that would translate under water.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've just started using this for my emersed crypts.


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> I've just started using this for my emersed crypts.


Do you have fish in your tank as well? I'm concerned for the fish as well as the plants. How are your crypts holding up?


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, just using it for part of my emersed tank for black water crypts. The soil has an adjusted pH of 6.3-6.8 but I'm not sure what it would balance out to in a full tank.

Most of my crypts have only been planted a week or so. They seem to be adjusting well.


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

Well after the feedback on this and doing some research I have decided I am going to make my own MTS and cap it with 20/40 Black Diamond Sand as per the instructions I found here.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-mineralized-soil-substrate-aaron-talbot.html

Id much rather have to do less dosing and from what i'm reading MTS holds up the longest. Plus I'm a hands on DIY kinda guy.  Picked up the topsoil and black sand this evening and ordered the clay, dolomite, and muriate of potash. now I just have to wait till after the 4th of July (I'm working a fireworks tent for 10-12 days :hihi: $$$) to start the MTS process. I'm gonna start a Tank Journal so I can log my progress. Hopefully I can turn out a nice 55g planted and stocked tank


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

The 20/40 is awesome. I use it with just root tabs and the plant growth is awesome. I'm gonna try a soul substrate capped with this in the future. Keep us updated

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> The 20/40 is awesome. I use it with just root tabs and the plant growth is awesome. I'm gonna try a soul substrate capped with this in the future. Keep us updated


Yeah. I just think black sand looks cool lol. I was gonna just get sand then through my research found that it wont hold slopes well or give plants enough nutes. This should be fun to keep a journal of my first serious adventure into planted tanks.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've got Black Diamond in my 20L with lots of root tabs as the whole tank is pretty much crypts. I really like the look of it!


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> I've got Black Diamond in my 20L with lots of root tabs as the whole tank is pretty much crypts. I really like the look of it!


Yeah I was checking your tanks out. Looks real nice!


----------

